# Dog handlers in Ontario



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 14 week old cream standard poodle I am interested in showing. I hope to be taking classes soon but as I am new to this, I can use A LOT of help!
How do you find a good handler? Any info would be much appreciated? Thanks


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I went to a bunch of dog shows. I watched the handlers and tried to talk to some of them when the show was over and they weren't busy. I asked about handling. I got a few phone numbers. I emailed and contacted them and talked on the phone. It hasn't been easy, but today my boy just went off with his new handler for a trial run. It's quiet around here without him, but the most important thing is that I trust the handler. I chose her because I liked how the dogs were in the ring with her. She was kind and smiled and relaxed. The dogs seemed to love her. And she was nice to me. 

Some people send their dogs off for months. Some only hand them over at ring side. I am doing something sort of inbetween. He may come and go frequently. 

The most important thing you can do right now is get him out and exposed to all kinds of weird situations, noises, places and different people. Some poodles are bold and confident right from the start and never have any issues. Some are a little more attached to their people, especially the males. Mine is like that and for my boy sending him off for a few days is the best thing. If I am around all he does is think about me. For my girl, she was fine from the start. 

Contact some show breeders in your area and ask about handlers. You will need a show groomer and also someone to do their hair before the show (usually the handler, but not always) unless you can handle it (I can't). Finding a handler you can trust is kind of hard. At least, it was for me. I miss my boy already (he's been gone about 6 hours LOL), but I know she is kind. She had me bring his favorite toys, his bedding, his favorite treats and his food. She talked to him in a wonderful way that he responded to. I think she is going to work out for us. She seemed to be able to 'read' him. I think that is what good dog people can do. I also talked to people who had used her and asked what they thought (All positive). 

Good luck. I know how hard it is to want to show and be on your own. Does your puppies breeder show? Usually your breeder will help with lots of things, at least with recommending people. Good luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Laurie Campbell and Jenn Carr are both over your way. Will Alexander and Peter Scott are two hours west of you. There is a young lady named Emily Burdon who is doing well, but I am not sure where she is out of.


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Many thank


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Emily Burdon showed, very successfully, for Glicks Standard Poodles. Here is her website Emily Burdon .. Professional Dog Handler ..

I have used Kim Wendling with my girl Mimi. She presents poodles beautifully. (Just got Best in Show, two days in a row, on a mini poodle at the Kent Show this weekend)
Professional Handling By Kim Wendling

Laurie Campbell lives in the Peterborough area. I have seen her many times and she grooms and shows poodles beautifully. Here is her linked in page
Laurie Campbell - Canada | LinkedIn

I have used Allison Cowie in the past and she can finish a dog very quickly. She is in Drayton, Ontario. Her email is [email protected]. She also breeds standards under the kennel name Gala.


----------



## Attitude Poodles (Aug 2, 2021)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Laurie Campbell and Jenn Carr are both over your way. Will Alexander and Peter Scott are two hours west of you. There is a young lady named Emily Burdon who is doing well, but I am not sure where she is out of.


Emily Burdon is St-Lazare, Quebec, near the ontario border on the way to cornwall, ont. Allison Cowie is also a very good poodle handler. As for Will Alexander, I think he moved to BC out west but I'm not sure.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Attitude Poodles said:


> Emily Burdon is St-Lazare, Quebec, near the ontario border on the way to cornwall, ont. Allison Cowie is also a very good poodle handler. As for Will Alexander, I think he moved to BC out west but I'm not sure.


Welcome! You’ve stumbled upon a very old thread. I’d suggest starting a new one to share any info you think may be helpful to our community. You can also head over here to introduce yourself.


----------

